# LOTS of birds but couldn't get one close



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

I've never heard of that one before.Priceless:lol:


----------



## IndyLongBeard (Dec 19, 2005)

Due51,

Stick with it, don't give up. Go out there every morning you can and setup with every decoy you have. Keep calling very aggressively with all of your calls, they will eventually come to you. Call hard, like every 5 minutes or so. Do you have a tube call? Those are super-loud and maybe the brids just aren't hearing you. The trick is to persevere and keep calling no matter what the birds do, don't give up!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

> Keep calling very aggressively with all of your calls, they will eventually come to you. Call hard, like every 5 minutes or so. Do you have a tube call? Those are super-loud and maybe the brids just aren't hearing you. The trick is to persevere and keep calling no matter what the birds do, don't give up!


I agree that perseverence and not giving up sure helps to get your bird. I have to disagree on "calling no matter what the birds do". Being too aggressive is sometimes not good. Sometimes being silent after you get a Tom's attention is the way to put a tag on him. You called, he gobbled and he knows you're there. Sometimes you need to know when to stop calling or when to go to real soft purrs and clucks. Going silent for a while and laying a simple cluck, cluck will bring in a hung up bird more often than loud yelping. You got to have patience too. There are times to call aggressive and there are times to be soft and quiet.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

I think I detect some sarcasm.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

No sarcasm intended. Just trying to pass on a helpful tip.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Too bad for you those birds are gonna be harder to call in when the season opens


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

melvvin said:


> I think I detect some sarcasm.


I do not detect any saracam only good advise. 

Most of the turkeys I call in are brought in by soft clucks and purrs. Even the birds I get fired up with aggressive calling are finished with soft sweet talk.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

melvvin said:


> I think I detect some sarcasm.


 
If you want sarcasm...

Oh great, this guys on our team. 






:lol:


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

It seems whenever someone new comes on these forums explaining there situation (right or wrong) and looking for advise someone has to always assume that a law is being broken!!

HE WAS PRACTICING WITHOUT A WEAPON.

Although not advised because it will educate the birds it is definately not illegal and the C.O. should not even be a part of this conversation.

Watch vieos and practice calling until your hunt startes that will show you a variety of hunts and the things you may encounter. They when your season comes practice calling to birds when you have a gun or a bow. Good luck.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

well i am also new to turkey hunting and after reading this post i guess i will put my calls away and go shed hunting this weekend! i was going to do the same thing and go out and practice to see if i could call some in......but not now thanks for the post!
tjstebb


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

It is a good idea to go scouting the area you will be hunting, you go in quite and only use a locator call NEVER use turkey calls for locating birds especially this far ahead of the season opener. Good Luck.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

EdB said:


> No sarcasm intended. Just trying to pass on a helpful tip.


No not you . Indylong beard there seems a little sarcastic with his advice


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah stop calling them i know its hard but wright now thay are very busy and they know u are there they just have to many girl friends , if u want to kill one just watch what they are doing and where they are going and next weekend is the time u want to be watching wher they are going after the fly down and cut them off!!!!!!!!!!!! patience is the key!!!!!!!! dont call to them now!!! just enjoy them and listen to there calls!! they are offering a free clinic!! pay attention! good luck!!!


----------

